# Grand Tour 6/24/06



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Several of us are doing the double century. Anyone else doing this ride? 

http://www.lawheelmen.org/grantour.htm


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Maybe next year. I'm only up to 150... 

I want to do the Tour of Two Forests Double in September, though. Then, going for the Triple Crown next year.

Looks like a great ride.


----------

